
Ask PG: Can you add a frame to visited pages? - ynd
The problem with the current situation lies with the way I use YC(I don't think I'm the only one).
I usually go through multiple pages on YC, opening the links I like as tabs in the background. The current system forces me to trackback the pages I like just so I can vote.<p>One solution is to add a frame on top of pages accessed from YC that allows you to vote for the page.
I think the frame works well in this case because links are usually articles. So usually, you just read the page, and then close it. The frame is not a nuisance in that case.<p>Thanks
======
aston
Open two pages for each link, the link itself and the comments behind that.
Don't forget to refresh the comment page when you want to contribute.

------
kf
the median user of this site is against framing

~~~
bigtoga
I love the frame reddit has and most folks here use reddit so I disagree.

~~~
rms
what frame?

------
gaika
about 10% of the sites have javascript that forces the page to break out of
the frame.

